# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Основные факты по получению бесплатного обновления до Windows 10

## DEL

Корпорация Майкрософт выпустила бесплатное обновление1 до Windows 10 для подходящих устройств под управлением подлинных операционных систем Windows 7 и Windows 8/8.1. Бесплатное обновление для выбранных устройств с Windows Phone 8.1 будет доступно позже в этом году.

Если вы уже зарезервировали обновление, вы получите уведомление о его готовности. Вы можете воспользоваться этим бесплатным предложением до 29 июля 2016 года. После обновления ваше устройство будет работать под управлением Windows 10.

----------

